
ThereOrSquare – Everything you need to plan an epic party with your friends - ThereOrSquare
https://thereorsquare.com/
======
ThereOrSquare
ThereOrSquare is a free party/event planning tool much like Facebook event,
but with collaborative tools, such as time/location poll, shared task list,
and potluck list etc., to lessen the burden on hosts. We are also thinking of
features such as surveys and expense tracking down the road.

Feel free to give us any feedback on problems you find, viability issues, and
feature recommendations. We want to hear what you have to say. Thanks!

